# Cherub alarm - scale of the problem?



## fullbeanz (Aug 30, 2017)

I've been running a Cherub domestically for a couple of years (and it's a great machine), but lately the alarm that signals low water has been coming on even when there's water in the reservoir.

I've solved this in the past by draining it and cleaning the probes/sensors before refilling, but this no longer works and the machine won't heat up at all.

I suspect it's a scale issue (I use bottled but mainly filtered water) but does anyone know how easy it is to take the Cherub apart and check/service yourself?

I've had a quote from the manufacturer for a service but at nearly half the cost of the machine it would be good to know if I could just spend 10% of that on the parts and do it myself.


----------

